# Webserver 2.1 not working



## brent.charlebois (May 8, 2007)

Hi people,

I installed Webserver 2.1. on my pc. The only configuration required was to set the port from 80 to 8080 in httpd.conf. When I enter localhost:8080 in the address bar, that works. But I cannot execute PHP files...?


----------



## brent.charlebois (May 8, 2007)

My mistake...this is about WAMPSERVER...not webserver.


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi this is an interesting thing. First I think that its weird that you had to change the port number. Go into the wampmanager -> apache -> apache_modules -> php5_module make sure this is ticked. Look in the php.ini file and make sure engine = On. 

After that go to Apache -> Apache Error.log and see if what errors you have if any. Make sure that you have all your files in the www folder. Start there and see if any of those fix the problem.


----------



## brent.charlebois (May 8, 2007)

All settings are as you stated. I got this error: client 192.168.0.2] File does not exist: C:/wamp/www/HNAP1. I don't know how that came about.


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

Do your PHP files have an extension that Apache is set up to parse for PHP?
Which tag are you using to declare your code within a given file: "<?php" or "<?"?


----------



## brent.charlebois (May 8, 2007)

Still no luck...


----------



## brent.charlebois (May 8, 2007)

OK here it is...I hope I explain this right:

Apache can come in these builds: VC9, VC11 and VC14. They need Visual C++ Redistributable to work. 

Go to PHP For Windows: Binaries and sources Releases and read the documentation. Then you click on the link which conforms to the version of PHP and PC (x86 or x64) you have. (eg. I have PHP 5.3.5. I am new at this and should have got a later version of PHP, but it works well enough for me now. Then I followed the VC14 link). When you select one, you will be redirected to a Microsoft page to download the C++.

You shoulld install Wamp in the C:/ directory. Click on wamp and there will be a folder called www. That is where Apache will look to find the php files to interpret. To run a php file (say hello.php) do NOT double-click on it; instead enter its path and name in the address bar...but do not include www in the path. So to run that php file you enter localhost/hello.php. It should work. You can create other folders in www if you want and put files in there.

There is no need to edit configuration files.


----------

